# Lighting help needed for Planted Community Tank



## Mataca (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone can point me in a direction in regards to new lighting for my 55 gallon. I purchased a 55 gallon aquarium kit from Big Al's Mississauga during their boxing day sale. There are a few things wrong with it and unfortunately hindsight being 20/20 I'm going to have to end up paying more in the end do to my pressured decision to buy the kit to take advantage of the sale day. Not sure if anyone else has the HOB Tetra "Whisper" 60 power filter but this thing is extremely loud. I've contacted customer support and they shipped me a new impeller which I put in and it didn't make any difference in regards to the noise. 

Sorry to drag on and vent but my question is, can anyone recommend a good Light fixture for the top. The kit came with 2 small led strips. I have every seachem plant supplement as well as the flourish tabs and my plants aren't doing so well. The only thing left i can think of is the lighting. Dimensions are 
48" x 12" x 16"

Thanks in advance!

GH-180
KH-180
PH-7
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-0
Ammonia-0
Temp-80f


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

If your looking at low-med light plants you can always get the diamond plate shop light at home depot. 
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/4-diamond-plate-work-light/972629


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

There is also another dual t8 light at home depot for $18, I use a couple of these. Maybe not the best light but it's the cheapest. If you are willing to spend more, then I recommend dual t5ho


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

I see at least a couple Hagen GLO 48" dual T5HO fixtures for sale in the classifieds. Those have a great reflector and as long as you keep the light on a timer you should be able to grow whatever plants you want whilst avoiding algae.


----------



## jtcanuck (Feb 3, 2007)

*Try Current USA 48" LED*

I'm currently using the Current USA 48" LED fixture on a 90 Gal and it grows all low and medium light plants without problems. If I was staying low-tech then I'd continue with this fixture. It has no fans, stays cool and uses very little electricity. You can also have fun with all the gimmicky special effects for a couple hours.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

There is a really nice detailed post about ligjting on planted tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

It notes the PAR levels of several ligh fixtures at different diustances. One thing that comes out is that there is a big difference in some fixtures, even when dual T5HO. Coralife lights are not that good, aquatic life lights did well. This is refected in what they cost.

There is an older out-dated post, but it is simpler to understand:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774

At a glance, 4 T8 lights might budge you up to medium lighting. 2 T5HOs should give you the high side of medium. 3 T5HO would be high light in most fixtures, while 4 T5HO is probably to much.

As for colors, I personally prefer uncolored 6500K bulbs. Red spectrum bulbs may be best for plant growth, but personally I don't like the pinkish hue in my tanks.

Hope those links are helpful. : )


----------

